# Sell Vodafone Shares



## megabyte (21 Sep 2010)

How do you go about sell your shares can you just go into an AIB and they will sell them and if so what commission will be charged.


----------



## runner (21 Sep 2010)

There are several threads on this topic if you search here on AAM


----------

